# What to do when you run out of 6 wire...



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys get all the glory jobs.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Stupendous:laughing:


----------

